# netzwerk drucker



## Luda (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo ich habe einen server mit win 2k server. jetzt habe ich auf dem server einen drucker freigegeben und auch zusätzliche treiber für win 98 installiert. ich kann den drucker auf dem win 98 rechner aber nicht finden. was muss ich machen um den drucker in meine liste auf dem 98 rechner zu bekommen?
mfg
luda
ps der drucker ist ein kyocera fs1750


----------



## Johannes Postler (16. Oktober 2003)

Start -> Einstellungen -> Drucker
Hier Drucker hinzufügen -> Netzwerkdrucker
Dann entsprechenden Rechner auswählen, dort sollte der Drucker stehen. DIesen Vorgang fertigstellen dann müsste es eigentlich funktionieren.
Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, habe kein WIN 98 zur Hand.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Luda (17. Oktober 2003)

das funktioniert nicht!

ich bekomme ihn nicht angezeigt!
wenn ich von einem anderen rechner (win2000) darauf zugreife gehts. mit 98 nicht

bis denne 
luda


----------

